# New rock dog trailer.



## Bloodhowl (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Zipline (May 25, 2016)

Looks pretty interesting, had not heard of it before now. Is it a foreign film? I used to live in a place like that dog used to be. Isolated in a little village in the mountains. A bit boring after a while sure, but at least it was peaceful. And the wolves would have been russians XD Bunch of commies.


----------



## Bloodhowl (May 25, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Looks pretty interesting, had not heard of it before now. Is it a foreign film? I used to live in a place like that dog used to be. Isolated in a little village in the mountains. A bit boring after a while sure, but at least it was peaceful. And the wolves would have been russians XD Bunch of commies.


apparently its coming to china first then to western area, sometime in september.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 30, 2016)

Bloodhowl said:


> apparently its coming to china first then to western area, sometime in september.


A friend of mine recently opened me up to the world of "_movies only shown in other countries but made in English for some reason_". There's a TRUCKLOAD of great foreign movies that never get mainstream releases in the US. Even animated ones like this movie, which are made for a non-Western demographic _first_, made (and/or even animated lipsynced) in English and never meant to be distributed in English speaking countries. -Which is a weird concept to think about. Bollywood is full of movies like that; movies wherein the dialogue is entirely English with American actors but made for a Hindi speaking demographic and never released outside South Asia. Nicholas Cage stared in a Chinese movie last year and almost nobody in the US has seen it. i don't remember what the movie was called but i don't think it got an official release in theaters.


----------

